# I saw on the news



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Where a woman had a restraining order against her X. He broke in anyway. She got a gun and went to the attached garage. She couldn't raise the door, and maybe thought he was robbing her place. She went back in, he came at her, she fired a shot into a wall. He left. They arrested her and she got 20yrs. There in the process of springing her after 2yrs.

I thought if a woman was attacked by her X after a restraining order was givin to him, he pretty much bought the ticket , and IF she had a gun or knife and used it, he took the ride.. They said that, cause she went back into the house, she wasn't afraid of her life anymore,


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I believe this is the case you're talking about.
Scroll down to the facts of the case, you'll see why.

http://mediatrackers.org/florida/20...-not-a-reverse-trayvon-martin-case-in-florida


----------



## Putawaywet (Oct 28, 2013)

You could probably pick any number of about 15 states that could happen in.

In CA, to stand any chance of not being prosecuted you pretty much have to retreat to a bedroom or bathroom, lock the door, announce you have a gun and intend to use it, and then... only shoot as an absolute last resort if the intruder breaks thru the door.

In other words, savy crooks are free to clean you out of house and home while you cower in the back bedroom protecting your bed side table.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

Where I live he was bought and paid for when he broke into the residence but laws vary greatly from State to State


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's the way they told it to us when I got my CCP Let him break the door enough that the next couple kicks might bring it in, then let him have it through the door. As long as the police could tell by the door, the way it was forced open. Its all cool.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Oklahoma


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Following the link farmrbrown posted there's a whole lot more to that story than first glance.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't know how it is where they are, but here, you must be in fear of your life or serious injury, it's a last resort.
You can also use a gun to prevent kidnapping or sexual assault, either yourself or another person.
It didn't sound like she was in fear of anything, she was just mad.


----------



## Hossplay (Jul 21, 2012)

I lived in Florida for a few months. With its backwards law enforcement and courts the place is a freaking police state. What bothered me, and it has nothing to do with the circumstances of this case, in Florida they have taken away your right to fire a warning shot and say "Get away from me or I will shoot you." Otherwise, by their laws, if you point a gun you are guilty of a crime if you do not pull the trigger and shoot someone. Anyone who picks up a gun for self defence had better know their state laws and the enforcement varies from county to county. I mow live in a county that had Indain wars and John Fremont was in a battle not far from here. The old west still lives. Travel a hundred miles west and it is completely different. Their milk sop District Attorney refuses to prosecute a woman for anything. I had a client who shot her boyfriend in the stomach with a 38 hollow point. The police never even took her in. It was a case of self defense before they left her place. I was at her place minutes before it happened and she walked me through it later. They had been arguing. He wanted custody of his children and she didn't. He was in the Hallway about ten feet from her when she shot him. He hadn't touched her and did not have a record of domestic violence. He was trapped in the hall but she could have walked out the front or back door. She was a drug addict/alcoholic and a nurse. She had recently lost her hospital job because of her addiction. The D.A. waited 4 months before putting her before a grand jury and she walked. Two years later she committed suicide. I wondered if she used the same gun. Another woman in the same county killed her husband, chopped him up with an ax and buried him in the back yard. She was prosecuted for manslaughter. This month a man was arrested for white slavery, keeping women against their will and forcing them into prostitution. His wife transported the women from place to place and was an accomplice. He will probably never get out of jail They gave her a citation. In this state which has a liberal carry statute, if you point a gun at a person it is a felony. You are allowed to defend yourself but what I am getting at is that you better be positive you know not only your state laws but also the attitude of your local law enforcement and D.A. Since this is a homesteading community forum that may be a consideration of where you want to settle to homestead.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I suggest that anyone who invests in a gun do likewise in a backhoe. It's a hedge against future misunderstandings......Joe


----------

